# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Help - growth is slowing...blast & cruise question

## hinton898

Hey guys,

I am a new member, been reading on this site and several others for a year and a half now but just now joined. I am 5'11, 235lbs at 12-13% BF. I have been bodybuilding for two and a half years now and have been using gear on and off for about 20 months. I started bodybuilding at 135lbs (18 years old), so I think it is probably safe to say I am past my genetic limit. I've been on my current cycle for about 11 weeks now. I was on test e (900mg/wk) and deca (600mg/wk) but was not seeing much gains so I switched to test prop (1,050mg/wk) and tren (700mg/wk). 

Here's the problem...though I am seeing gains (considerably in strength, and decent in size), I'm just not responding as well as I thought I would. I am taking in 6,000cals, 500grams of protein, and 600grams of carbs a day. I guess I am asking if I need to up my doses? I would like to change out my tren with NPP (i have never run NPP before) and keep the gains coming strong. 

Let me clarify that I am 20 years old right now, and understand that I shouldn't be using gear right now but I see a doctor and an endocrine specialist regularly and have bloodwork done regularly too. Bodybuilding is my satisfaction and is my pride. I want to be an IFBB pro and compete on a big level within the next 5-7 years. I need some help and advice on how to keep the gains coming. I have attached a picture in case anyone wants to see.

----------


## itsjayman02

Think your body fat is out it looks more like 16%

And yes your right as you stated your very young to be cycling never mind using tren 

Just an observation but your shoulders need hitting but before other vets chime in maybe a picture from the front would help

Bit more info on past cycles and current diet would also yield a more detailed answer !!

----------


## hinton898

It'sJayman- Yes, I am probably around 16% bf, sorry for inaccurate estimate. I acknowledge bodyfat is high and I will definitely cut, but right now I just want to have some more muscle mass before I cut. I posted two more pics below (I just started focusing on my chest more because it is stubborn to grow). Thanks for any help!

----------


## 2144bill

Juice works at a certain level for 6 weeks tops than needs to be upped or layed of for a while. Remember tho even if diet and training in check it's still not magic and no one becomes Ron Coleman over night let alone ever it's not a sprint it's a marathon

----------


## 2144bill

Your in wrong place as well go into the top one about steroids not about competing

----------


## Java Man

He probably didn't care anymore. This thread was a.month old until you bumped it

----------

